# New Truck



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

DT466 without a doubt...I have a one ton 350 and a dt466 4400. The bigger truck actually turns better and gets better mileage loaded.......

My FORD(fix or repair daily) is my 4x4 option, other then that I like the International much better


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Agree, those 466' are tough as nails! I wouldn't put it on the same playing field with a Ford.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

if you go with a flat bed you can avoid CDL, but if you are pulling a trailer that long with 18k on it, you will have to be a CDL driver. FYI


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

If it doesn't have air brakes. Air and a trailer moves up to Class A.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

If there is more then 9k on the trailer...it's CDL


----------



## Ted (Feb 20, 2000)

I have a CDL my question is, Ford or INT , and what fetchers would you want on your flat bed that would make life easer


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

International.....Whats a fetcher?


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

If the trailer has a GVW of 10,000lbs you are going to be required to have a class A cdl. You can fit 32 pallets on a 24 foot flatbed, unless you go to a 10 wheeler . If you are just asking for opinions here's mine. Get a F-550 v-10 with a club cab , stick a 12ft bed on it and just hire a semi to move the bees. There is so much less stress involved that it more than makes up for the cost of the shipping.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

The EPA has done a fine job of killing the fuel mileage on the smaller diesel trucks & pick ups.
My son has a 6.0 Ford [edit by mod]
He tells me the 6.4 are not as lot better as the get no mileage and seem to be in the shop more than on the road working.
A few months back I heard that it was next to a 6 month wait for a V-10 in a 350 or 450 in a cab/chassis due to the diesel prices.
From what I know I would check out International/Navistar, the company that is.
I do not believe they are in much better shape $$$$$ wise than 2 of the Detroit 3 that are broke


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

you gonna get in trouble for cussin'....

My diesel mech says the same about the newer 6.0's...lots of problems. I would look for an older 7.3power stroke if your were gonna buy one.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*New truck*

I will second Trevors comment. Let the semis haul the big load, then scatter & work in a comfortable 1 ton you can pull your loader with.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

This is my truck and I love it. 12-14 mpg when empty and with the big trailer and bees totaling 54,000 pounds I got 9 mpg. Cummins reccomends a rebuild at a million miles. 

[


















PS. If you look under the "almond pollination" thread we talked alot about trucks at the end.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

dbest said:


> This is my truck and I love it. 12-14 mpg when empty and with the big trailer and bees totaling 54,000 pounds I got 9 mpg. Cummins reccomends a rebuild at a million miles.
> 
> [
> 
> ...


Is that a Fl-70


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

FL-80, 18' bed, 9 speed, 270hp 8.3L cummins, 33,000 GVW even though the law only allows 30,000.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

dbest said:


> FL-80, 18' bed, 9 speed, 270hp 8.3L cummins, 33,000 GVW even though the law only allows 30,000.


What year is it ? Have you had any problems? Im trying to decide whether to go with Cummins or International.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Trevor Mansell said:


> What year is it ? Have you had any problems? Im trying to decide whether to go with Cummins or International.



2002, I haven't had any major problems. Heater valve, and I broke the air hose to my seat the other day. That was really annoying.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

blows a Ford outta the water.....nice truck


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

*mileage*

7,8,9,10,12 per gallon,the way keepers are stumbling over one another once again for the almonds is crazy.fill her up.We run a few bobtails,but they still dont amount to a 550 4wd for manuverability.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

high rate of speed said:


> 7,8,9,10,12 per gallon,the way keepers are stumbling over one another once again for the almonds is crazy.fill her up.We run a few bobtails,but they still dont amount to a 550 4wd for manuverability.


you must be joking.....A 550 takes about an acre to turn. A Int DT466 is super tight.....steeper wheelcut


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

I've went up against an F-550 and beat it. The front wheels on the the FL-80 turn sharper. Plus for almost the same money I can get alot more life out of the truck and it gets better gas mileage. I've argued this case before on here.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

high rate of speed said:


> 7,8,9,10,12 per gallon,the way keepers are stumbling over one another once again for the almonds is crazy.fill her up.We run a few bobtails,but they still dont amount to a 550 4wd for manuverability.


I have a F550 4wd , its like turning a school bus around. I here the new ones with coil springs are better , but its still a very heavy truck for offroad use.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Better get under the bus, lou...


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Ted, spend least as possible on a truck & put your money between the bottom board and the lid.


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

Trevor Mansell said:


> What year is it ? Have you had any problems? Im trying to decide whether to go with Cummins or International.


While were talking about the next class or two up , my dad has put 800,000 on one of his cummins and it was traded out for a new one, and I saw one with 1.4 million on it, it had been re sleeved but was otherwise not touched.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

:lookout:


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Ted, spend least as possible on a truck & put your money between the bottom board and the lid.


I agree which is why my newest forklift is a 1972 and why I like my truck, less cost per mile you can put on it. The one I had before it I bought from my father after he'd decieded it wasn't worth fixing anymore. It was a Ford LN 7000 with a 20' bed and a 180hp cat 3208. No ac, no cruise, and a one speaker am 8 track radio. I have no idea how many miles were on it cause the speedo was broke long before I got it. Trucks are a loss every time this thing will be as dead as the last one when I'm done with it.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Ted, spend least as possible on a truck & put your money between the bottom board and the lid.


 I agree , but if you cant move the bees into the pollination because the truck is in the shop ,then what have you saved?


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

The yellow paint is looking pretty good Keith.But like you said look between the lid and the pallet.Bottom line is you can't cut cost on your hives,some managment maybe needs to change.but when we show up to home plate, we all need to prevail.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Trevor Mansell said:


> I agree , but if you cant move the bees into the pollination because the truck is in the shop ,then what have you saved?


Well Trevor, It seems like alot of keepers spend tons of dough on there trucks and there SHOP & WOODENWARE are crap.

I do a yearly log on equiment every Jan 1, my two ton 12,000 miles, loader 48 hours. I know, I try not haul every 50 states & I'm not putting down anybody that does but most beekeeper's equiment is not run much.

In my construction rental business that I own, I try to put on 750-1000 hours per unit.

P.S. I have had alot of power units, Cat, cummings, detroit, international,perkins,dezts,Izusu.

By far the cheapeast cummings, parts, mantinance, coverage.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Ah heck,Dbest if drag racing paid the bills,we would all be doing it.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

I raced dirt circle track, and it was the source of more bills than it paid, the sad part?...I had more into my first car than my first 500 hives.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Almost like buying a boat.Lol.kinda like the bee business.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

No_Bivy said:


> International.....Whats a fetcher?


fetcher = feature
easer = easier


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

I have a truck much like obest.....freightliner fl 70 with 4'sleeper, 22 ft bed 275 hp cummins air ride with a tag axle. Tag is good for getting you stuck in sand in fl but I can gross 54k. Most I have hauled is 42 k with a tag trailer with forklift with total gross at 48k. Bogged down some hills between Fl and Ky. 9 speed trans is a must.....you got top end for road and bottom end for off road! The 9 speed is the same trans as 13 speed in a semi reall good trans but not syncrognized so takes time to learn to shift it. Dt466 is a good engine too but IF NOTHING ELSE DONT GET A POWERSTROKE!. Dodge now makes a 450 and 550(made by sterling) with a cummins.....they look really good but lots $$$$. I paid 11k for my freightliner with 455k miles on it.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Well Trevor, It seems like alot of keepers spend tons of dough on there trucks and there SHOP & WOODENWARE are crap.
> 
> I do a yearly log on equiment every Jan 1, my two ton 12,000 miles, loader 48 hours. I know, I try not haul every 50 states & I'm not putting down anybody that does but most beekeeper's equiment is not run much.
> 
> ...


I agree ,I see some beekeepers with nice new trucks ,some can justify it, some can't. 

Im just trying to decide whether to go Freightliner or International ,for a 2ton. So any input is appreciated.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

I am like the freightliner....believe it is a little better truck. The International is a good truck and the dt466 cant be beat, or maybe just a little by the cummins...both really good. the transmission in the int can be a problem if it is a 7 speed(I forgot but I know there is one which has had problems not sure it was the seven speed but im sure you can find out on here). Make sure its air ride....makes a big differance!! wouldnt have one without it! Also I wouldnt but a freightliner with any trans but the 9 speed....thats why I pick the freightshaker over the int. I started out using a dodge 3500 and 27' aluminum gooseneck. To much weight....144 hives with swinger grossed out 30k. With vacuum brakes on the tandem gooseneck I could stop, cummins would pull it(I got a 98 12 valve....400hp) but went thru two transmissions! Good luck.....If you havent bougth one within a year and I have a good year let me know...I'm thinking of buying a full size semi w/22bed and 22 ft tag trailer. I think my freightshaker would bog down too much with 512 hives grossing 80k.


----------



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

Lots of good comments. I ran a mixed fleet of 700 vehicles in my day job. I think beeks. make money with their bees but go broke in the trucking side of the business. Last month I saw a 24ft Dt 466, air, Tool boxes galore. all bells and whistles sell for $14,000.00. 80K miles. A good buy. I have a friend that bought an old Pete 3 axle twin screw, cummins, for $15,000.00. It had 700K miles on it but he has only added 120K in the last 4 years. He had to move his old bed from his last truck. When buying a new truck, you must figure in all the costs. If you finance $60,000.00 in bee equip. how much money could they make compared to that truck. On engines. V-8s made buy anyone, produce twice as much wear metal in the oil as any straight 6 in the same oil change interval. ( oil sampleing) More wear metal in the oil means shorter engine life. BUT! A new truck with crome wheels, nice paint and your name on the door shure makes you feel good.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

This is my dad's truck similar to what suttonbeeman is talking about. My dad got the original idea from Dave Hackenburg but tweaked it slightly to his liking. The truck bed is 27' and the trailer is 25' both air ride the trailer is rated at 36,000 and the truck is 54,000 so we can haul 80,000 without much trouble. The only real hang up is horse power its only about 350. I hate driving this thing but my dad loves it. Its ugly as sin and when pollination costomers see it they don't think we're getting rich without working for it.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

I live in the Mtn's, so my international is geared low. I pull an 8k chipper with a full box of chips no problem..........250hp I think. DT466 4400


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

JJgbee, your post # 38

VERY VERY WELL SAID.


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

I would rather spend money on bee equipment than a truck but I still bought a new one. My 97 ford f450 runs pretty good but has alot of other problems that I don't have time to tend to. Including a leaky tank, fuel leak by the injection pump, rear tank is off due to ford no longer making straps for it, Tranny is making a little noise too, and it ain't 4 wheel drive. So I bought a new 07 Dodge 3500HD. 9ft bed, two 36in tool boxes and hitch. Seems like alot more power than my ford and the six speed automatic is nice. Also came with an exhaust brake. It is still getting the bed put on and I should have it back in a day or two. On the down side It is a smaller bed but I have a quad cab so I can take the family with me now. I work full time in a cabinet shop and the rest of the time in the bee yard and being a dad. I can't have stuff breaking on me or costly repairs. I did look at some used ones, but for about 7k more I got a brand new one with warranty and no miles on it.

Matt


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v514/benelli90p7/DSC00875.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v514/benelli90p7/DSC00864.jpg

This is what I was looking at . A streched tractor with a flatbed installed on the back. This is one that Dave Mendes is trying to sell , I think he wants a little to much for it though.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice. How much is too much?


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Looks like a Hackenburg truck with all those lights. If you want to know how to rig a truck his are the best! Hooks for ropes in the right spots, high rise cab so you can stand up(take off bee suite), tool boxes and side boards mounted under bed so you always have them...handy when hauling barrells honey. Mendes truck is a ideal setup....i promise I wont buy it from under you and I'll be seeing him next weel anyway. How much is he asking and how many miles?


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

suttonbeeman said:


> Looks like a Hackenburg truck with all those lights. If you want to know how to rig a truck his are the best! Hooks for ropes in the right spots, high rise cab so you can stand up(take off bee suite), tool boxes and side boards mounted under bed so you always have them...handy when hauling barrells honey. Mendes truck is a ideal setup....i promise I wont buy it from under you and I'll be seeing him next weel anyway. How much is he asking and how many miles?


He was asking $30,000 last I talked to him. I was interested until I priced out having one built. Its a nice truck and Dave takes care of his equipment but Im going to keep looking.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

TRevor where r u in Florida??


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Im in Sebring Fl, about a half hour south of Frostproof.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

I now winter 50 miles south of Jacksonville.....maple starts blooming dec 12...........good area in Dec and Jan, but not Feb/MaR. I was using some of Dave Tschida's yards and if I get back from almonds in time need somemore orange yards if you know of any. My bees were all close to Frostproof and on Avon Park cutoff. I stay in Avon park just north of you. If you know of any orange yards let me know..maybe we can meet sometime.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

suttonbeeman said:


> How much is he asking and how many miles?


I'm not really in the market for a new truck. I'm just curious.


----------

